# Beethoven (Pronunciación)



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

Quizá alguien ya ha prenguntado pero no puedo encontar el hilo sobre
la pronuniciación de "Beethoven" en español.


¿Cómo se pronuncia "Beethoven "? 

Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## clares3

Hola
Se suele pronunciar Betoven, tal como suena cada una de sus letras.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Anda, yo lo pronuncio con dos "es": Be-etoven.


----------



## clares3

Hola Valeria
Ten en cuenta que por Murcia somos dados a comernos vocales y consonantes


----------



## Peón

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Se suele pronunciar Betoven, tal como suena cada una de sus letras.


 
Aquí, el locutor de Radio Nacional como *Valeria Mesalina *(y a veces convirtiendo la ve en una efe suave, según le venga en ganas). El resto de mortales como *Clares3*.

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

No se por cual razón, pero yo la pronuncio como si tuviera doble t: Bettoven


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Yo Betoven.

Saludos


----------



## Blechi

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quizá alguien ya ha prenguntado pero no puedo encontar el hilo sobre
> la pronuniciación de "Beethoven" en español.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se pronuncia "Beethoven "?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
A mí me gusta Beethoven y por respeto a un gran artista no le cambio el apellido, sino digo Be-e-t-jo-fen que es lo más parecido al idioma original


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Blechi said:


> A mí me gusta Beethoven y por respeto a un gran artista no le cambio el apellido


 
A mí también, pero si lo pronunciase a la alemana una gran mayoría de españoles no sabría de quién estoy hablando.


----------



## solysombra

...Y yo lo llamo Betoben no más. Perdón. 
(A mí también me gusta)


----------



## oa2169

solysombra said:


> ...Y yo lo llamo Betoben no más. Perdón.
> (A mí también me gusta)


 
Tienes toda la razón, entonces corrijo: Yo lo pronuncio así: Betto*b*en, con doble t.


----------



## dexterciyo

Blechi said:


> A mí me gusta Beethoven y por respeto a un gran artista no le cambio el apellido, sino digo Be-e-t-jo-fen que es lo más parecido al idioma original



Ni siquiera en alemán se pronuncia así. La secuencia _th_ es como /t/, no hay ninguna /j/. Aproximadamente sería /bitófen/. Pero, de acuerdo con los demás, muchos no sabrían de quién se está hablando si se pronunciara a la alemana.


----------



## Peón

Blechi said:


> A mí me gusta Beethoven y por respeto a un gran artista no le cambio el apellido, sino digo Be-e-t-jo-fen que es lo más parecido al idioma original


 
Creo que de ninguna manera se trata de falta de respeto o de "cambiar el apellido", sino del derecho que tienen los hablantes de una lengua de escribir y pronunciar según sus propias reglas, modismos y *posibilidades de pronunciación. *(Nadie tomaría a mal ni consideraría que hay cambio de nombre si un francés o un brasileño no pronuncian _Raúl Rodríguez Larreta_ como lo haría un español o un argentino, para dar un ejemplo).

Saludos.


----------



## Aserolf

Pues recuerdo que la película de "Beethoven" (el perro) la pronunciaban betoven.
Mis disculpas si herí susceptibilidades por comparar a un perro con un gran artista (sólo el nombre!)


----------



## Erreconerre

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quizá alguien ya ha prenguntado pero no puedo encontar el hilo sobre
> la pronuniciación de "Beethoven" en español.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se pronuncia "Beethoven "?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Las palabras extranjeras de uso frecuente las pronunciamos como suponemos que se pronuncian en su idioma original. Por ejemplo, los nombres de las ciudades de Washington y Phoenix los pronunciamos como "guáchinton" y "fínix", que por ser muy comunes tenemos un punto de referencia para pronunciarlos.
Pero cuando se trata de palabras que no son frecuentes, las pronunciamos como pronunciamos cualquier palabra en español. Beethoven, pronunciamos como "betoven", Pasteur como "pasteur", Leipzig como "Leipzig",  Curie como "curie", es decir, éstas las pronunciamos como se escriben, porque no tenemos una referencia de su pronunciación original.


----------



## Peón

Totalmente de acuerdo con* Erreconerre*, y eso siempre y cuando la estructura vocal y fonética (por decirlo de alguna manera) de los usuarios así lo permitan. 
Hay palabras que por más que sean conocidas en su pronunciación original son casi imposibles de reproducir por los hablantes de otras lenguas, su aparato vocal difícilmente lo permitiría. 
Saludos


----------



## elnickestalibre

Así:

- Be*to*ven


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos y haya paz en este foro
El profesor Steven A. Pinker, quizás uno de los mejores psicólogos evolucionistas del momento, alude en su obra a muchos caracteres culturales adquiridos genéticamente (como estructuras mentales y ¿también físicas?), más de los que la gente común considera, y creo que sí, que hay ciertas características del lenguaje que pueden venirnos impuestas por pura herencia, como la dificultad de los chinos para pronunciar la erre y la misma dificultad manifestada por los franceses.
En cuanto al hilo, creo que hay un consenso amplio sobre la pronunciación de Beethoven como "betoven". Incluso iba a proponer que lo tratáramos como _The Beatles_ en su versión de "Roll over Beethoven" (bitoven), coincidiendo con Chuck Berry en la versión original.
Si anduviera por ahí Xiao Roel podría explicarnos por qué, cuando eludimos la pronunciación de una consonante, tendemos a alargar la vocal anterior, tal como dijo Valeria Mesalina que hacía ella misma.
En fin, todo se habría resuelto si el sordo genial se hubiera apellidado Martínez


----------



## Blechi

dexterciyo said:


> Ni siquiera en alemán se pronuncia así. La secuencia _th_ es como /t/, no hay ninguna /j/. Aproximadamente sería /bitófen/. Pero, de acuerdo con los demás, muchos no sabrían de quién se está hablando si se pronunciara a la alemana.


 
¡Qué raro! Yo viví en Alemania y allí se decía beetjofen. La h no sonaba como *j*ota, pero sonaba. Digamos que sonaba a *j*inete Jor*g*e *G*ibraltar
Y estoy segura de que decían /beet/ y no /bi/.
Mañana preguntaré a mis padres (yo era niña podría equivocarme) si se acuerdan. ta ta ta tan ... *ta ta ta tan *...


----------



## clares3

Hola
Recuerda, Blechi, que la pregunta gira sobre la pronunciación del apellido Beethoven en español (o por los españoles) al margen de cómo se pronuncie en alemán. Parece que hay coincidencia en que solemos pronunciarlo "betoven" (lo de bitoven es cómo lo pronuncian los ingleses y americanos USA), con una variante en "beetoven" (Valeria Mesalina _dixit_)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

clares3 said:


> Parece que hay coincidencia en que solemos pronunciarlo "betoven"


Yo también, con la _v_ sonando como _b_, claro.


----------



## clares3

Hola
 No sé cómo andarán las cosas por tu barrio pero hace tiempo que por el mío no se hace distinción alguna entre el sonido de la uve y de la be.


----------



## Namarne

Blechi said:


> *ta ta ta tan *...


Exacto, yo también lo pronuncio así.  
Y a veces como ya se ha dicho: betóven/betóben.


----------



## Bashti

En España se puede optar por pronunciar los nombres extrajeros tal como se pronuncian en el idioma correspondiente o como se leen en español. Nadie tiene obligación de pronunciar correctamente todos los idiomas del mundo. Supongo, por ejemplo, que pocos en este foro habremos  sido capaces de pronunciar el nombrecito del volcán islandés que tuvo en jaque a media Europa hace nada. Por aquí acabamos refiriéndonos a él como "el maldito volcán", "el impronunciable", etc. y sólo algún voluntarioso intentaba pronunciarlo, con escaso éxito. Yo soy de las que lo intenté y acabé con agujetas en la lengua.


----------



## clares3

Bashti said:


> En España se puede optar por pronunciar los nombres extrajeros tal como se pronuncian en el idioma correspondiente o como se leen en español.


De acuerdo con Bashti. En el caso de Beethoven insisto en uso cotidiano de Betoven, tal cual.
(En cuanto al volcán, ya que lo cita Bashti, entre los periodistas se acordó llamarlo Pepe para entendernos, dado que resultaba impronunciable)


----------



## Ibermanolo

Así: Betoben


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo también, con la _v_ sonando como _b_, claro.





clares3 said:


> Hola
> No sé cómo andarán las cosas por tu barrio pero hace tiempo que por el mío no se hace distinción alguna entre el sonido de la uve y de la be.


 
Por eso mismo lo aclaré. De toda la vida (por lo menos de toda _mi vida_) en español el sonido b=v, pero como en algún mensaje anterior habían escrito *betoben*, quería aclarar que mi *betoven* = *betoben* (como dice también Manolo).


----------



## Ibermanolo

Creo que mejor especificar Betoben porque hablando de fonética y pronunciación de un nombre extranjero al decir que pronunciamos Betoven alguien puede pensar que se pronunciamos la v labiodental al estilo de la mayoría de las lenguas europeas.


----------



## solysombra

> Creo que mejor especificar Betoben porque hablando de fonética y pronunciación de un nombre extranjero al decir que pronunciamos Betoven alguien puede pensar que se pronunciamos la v labiodental al estilo de la mayoría de las lenguas europeas.


 
Gracias, Ibermanolo, por recalcar este asunto. Yo lo escribí en el mensaje nº 10, y nadie me dio bolilla...

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

solysombra said:


> ...Y yo lo llamo Betoben no más. Perdón.
> (A mí también me gusta)


Totalmente de acuerdo con solysombra.  (También en el gusto musical).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

solysombra said:


> Gracias, Ibermanolo, por recalcar este asunto. Yo lo escribí en el mensaje nº 10, y nadie me dio bolilla...


Que sí, mujer, que yo sí te hice caso , y por eso escribí esto: 





aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo también, con la _v_ sonando como _b_, claro.


----------



## solysombra

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Que sí, mujer, que yo sí te hice caso , y por eso escribí esto:


 
Sí, gracias, perdón...  Es que cuando vi que el hilo tomaba para otros rumbos, dejé de entrar. Y cuando puse mi respuesta, tardé tanto en escribirla que recién vi vuestros mensajes después de poner el mío. Todo bien...


----------



## Antpax

*Hola:

Por favor, recordemos que la pregunta del hilo es la pronunciación de la palabra Beethoven y no si la raza u otros factores afectan a la pronunciación de las personas.

Si entendéis que esta discusión puede ser interesente, os emplazo a que continuéis la misma abriendo un hilo en el foro apropiedo.

A partir de ahora, cualquier referencia a otras cuestiones que no sea la pregunta original del hilo será eliminada.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión.

Saludos.

Antpax (Mod)*


----------



## clares3

Hola
La pregunta original quedó respondida:
- En España la gente suele pronunciar Betoven, siendo igual la pronunciación de la be y de la uve (conservo la uve pues es la que aparece en el nombre original)
- En España no hacemos lo que sí hacen los alemanes, que pronuncian Beet-jofen, en dos golpes de voz, pues es término compuesto (significa ese cazo lleno de brasas con que se calentaban las camas hasta primeros del Siglo XX). En alemás la jota es una hache aspirada y la efe es una uve pronunciada a la europea (próxima a la efe pero sin llegar) pero en español no se suele hacer salvo gente que conoce el idioma alemán y otros, que sin conocerlo, se contagian de la pronunciación de los locutores de Radio Clásica de Radio Nacional de España.
Y creo que ya no hay más.


----------



## Jay Lang

Erreconerre said:


> Las palabras extranjeras de uso frecuente las pronunciamos como suponemos que se pronuncian en su idioma original. Por ejemplo, los nombres de las ciudades de Washington y Phoenix los pronunciamos como "guáchinton" y "fínix", que por ser muy comunes tenemos un punto de referencia para pronunciarlos.
> Pero cuando se trata de palabras que no son frecuentes, las pronunciamos como pronunciamos cualquier palabra en español. Beethoven, pronunciamos como "betoven", Pasteur como "pasteur", Leipzig como "Leipzig", Curie como "curie", es decir, éstas las pronunciamos como se escriben, porque no tenemos una referencia de su pronunciación original.


 

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo pero con una matización. Para ti en México es más cercano y seguramente más frecuente hablar de Phoenix que para mí, y en cambio para mí en Barcelona es más cercano hablar de Pasteur o Curie que para ti. Por eso yo digo, "Fénix", "Paster" y "Curi".

Ah, y por supuesto, Betoven. 

Jay


----------



## Blechi

@ Dextercillo:
Perdóname: si quieren decir Betoven, beetoven, bettoben me da igual pero que en alemán suena como bitofen es demasiado.  Viví en Alemania, y lo escuché dicho por alemanes, cultos y amantes de la música de Beetjofen. Ayer, tras leer este tu post, llamé a mi profesor alemán (de química pero alemán) para mayor seguridad, y él me confirmó lo que yo dije. Las _es_ son dos y la "h" suena. 
Puedes encontrar aquí un punto para escuchar cómo lo digo.  Y lo digo así en cualquier idioma que esté hablando.


Peón said:


> Creo que de ninguna manera se trata de falta de respeto o de "cambiar el apellido", ...


Me expliqué mal. No quise decir que es falta de respeto, quise decir que yo, para respetar, intento pronunciarlo como es en origen.



clares3 said:


> Hola
> Recuerda, Blechi, que la pregunta gira sobre la pronunciación del apellido Beethoven en español ...


 
También mi respuesta. Disculpa que no me haya explicado bien: yo, en castellano, digo beetjofen. Dime cursi si quieres  Y lo decía igual mi buelo (español de España) y sus hijos ... 
Y cuando digo todo el nombre digo ludvij fan beetjofen 
Hoy me firmo: 
La Rarita


----------



## Aviador

Blechi said:


> [...] Disculpa que no me haya explicado bien: yo, en castellano, digo beetjofen. Dime cursi si quieres  Y lo decía igual mi buelo (español de España) y sus hijos ...
> Y cuando digo todo el nombre digo ludvij fan beetjofen
> Hoy me firmo:
> La Rarita


Blechi, yo soy de los que, en general, pronuncian los nombres no españoles de acuerdo con la fonética del idioma del que proceden según me lo permita mi conocimiento de ese idioma, así es que también me autodenominaría como _rarito_. Siempre supe que _van Beethoven_ es *flamenco* y no alemán, por lo tanto, pronuncio [van be:toven]. En holandés, el sonido asociado a la letra v es [v], no [f] como en alemán. Me doy cuenta de que esto es hilar muy fino, pero ¿qué le vamos a hacer?, no lo puedo evitar .

Saludos.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Aviador said:


> Siempre supe que _van Beethoven_ es *flamenco* y no alemán, por lo tanto, pronuncio [van be:toven]. En holandés, el sonido asociado a la letra v es [v], no [f] como en alemán.


¡Cómo me gusta oír esto! Es más cercano a mi *betoben*...


----------

